# Hard Disk "Do not Cover the hole"



## ankitjain1116 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello

I recently got my drive replaced from HP.And i also posted about the using of hdd in this enclosure Tech-Com affordable, latest, , Mobile Phones, Computer Parts, DVD, LCD Monitor, Keyboard, Speakers

I posted here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/175054-techcom-2-5-inch-sata-casing.html

Now my doubt is that hdd companies do mention do not cover the hole.No doubt i have successfully inserted the hdd into this case.Its working.Afterall TECHCOM is not a chinese.Its a branded available 2.5inch case in INDIA.There is hardly a minimum gap say for just a needle/pin like gap between hdd and surface of case.Will my hdd be malfunctioned bcoz of this?

Also if i am right the hdd's are placed in laptop upside down(hole surface down) then where this DO not cover hole goes??There is not a space between chasis and hdd surface.If we think about portable hdd also same.
I read hole is for mainting air pressure.So how does it manitains???

And please tell me will my hdd will be ok??


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2013)

your HDD should work fine but may heat up more .. monitor the temps closely and use this only as a backup solution .. don't keep it plugged in all the time with the pc/laptop.

BTW, Read more about the USB HDD monitoring feature :
*www.hdsentinel.com/compatibility_usbharddisks.php


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 25, 2013)

I razor thin gap between hole and chassis is enough to maintain air pressure. The hole is not for ventilation.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2013)

@OP: FYI, the HDD is air tight. if any hole is left open for ventilation, dust will get in. dust is disastrous for the magnetic platters


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

I think the hole is around 0.5mm and there's filter inside so that it can resist dust and _blackpearl_ is right about the part that the hole is there for maintain air pressure so the spindle can rotate flawlessly.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah they are also called breather ports , I think.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 26, 2013)

i see...

thanks for the info. 

i stand corrected.


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Jun 26, 2013)

ankitjain1116 said:


> I read hole is for mainting air pressure.So how does it manitains???



If all posters have read clearly i have also wrote the same.The hole is for maintaining air pressure.I know this.
Anyway thanks for comments 

and @ Rishi they are not breather * ports* they are breathing holes


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

ankitjain1116 said:


> If all posters have read clearly i have also wrote the same.The hole is for maintaining air pressure.I know this.
> Anyway thanks for comments
> 
> and @ Rishi they are not breather * ports* they are breathing holes



I think they are same terms. Breather ports are the only holes present on HDD surface. A filter is located below it.


----------

